# Arm's Reach Co-Sleeper Problems



## goodcents (Dec 19, 2002)

Hi Mommies,
I have a two fold problem with the co-sleeper. DD is 9 weeks and she rarely goes in the co-sleeper for more than an hour at a time. It seems as soon, I mean the instant, I put her in it she wakes up. So first any suggestions on how to get this to last longer? If she is in the bed she can sleep between 3-4 hours at a time with sometimes nursing sometimes not.

Second, the mattress to the co-sleeper is about 2 inches below my mattress. I find it really difficult to "slide" the baby into it when it is below me. My wrists dont bend back that far and neither do my elbows so I have to fully prop myself up to get her into it. All the commotion I am sure contributes to her waking when she is finally placed down in it.

Baby is getting bigger now, 23 inches and almost 12 pounds. With just a full size bed - it is really getting crowded! Thanks ladies for any help or advice.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

honestly, i had the same problems with the cosleeper and never got the settled - liam just ended up in bed with us. we ended up finally lowering the mattress to the floor and pushing a full mattress up against our queen for more room. i have one on the way, and we won't bother with the cosleeper this time.


----------



## Serena (Nov 24, 2001)

No advice on the height difference, but as far as putting her back in there, at that early age two things worked well for us: a lambskin and a hot water bottle. The lambskin is wonderful, soft and warm, and the hot water bottle will at least warm up the sheets so she's not going from warm arms and breast to cold sheets.

Also, dd slept on her tummy from 3 months onward. It was the only way she'd stay asleep.


----------



## mimmy (Feb 6, 2002)

I second the hot water bottle and the lambskin - that is what finally worked for us. Ds slept in the co-sleeper for over a year, but it did take a while for us to work it out.
Also, arms reach sells "feet" for the co-sleeper to make it taller. We have a really old four poster and we needed a few of these stuck on the legs of the sleeper to make it tall enough. I'd imagine you can get them from their website or 800 number.


----------



## RileysMom (Nov 30, 2001)

Well, we used the AR and LOVED it. DD did have some reflux issues, so we took some wooden blocks and put them under 2 of the legs. That raised her head. After her reflux died down we ended up raising all the legs on boards to make it the perfect height for our bed....

She also slept on a sheepskin kind of thing, so I just slid the whole thing over gently....

HTH


----------



## goodcents (Dec 19, 2002)

Thanks for the suggestions girls. Now anyone know where to buy the lambskin? Thanks! Justine


----------



## Rebecca11 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi,

I've seen lambskins for sale in a catalog called Natural Baby. I'm not sure if they have a website or not, but here is their phone #~
1800-240-1642.
Also some of the display ads in Mothering list lambskins as one of their products for sale. good luck!


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

don't toss it out if it doesn't work; i finally am getting use out of it for my lightweight two yr old, who was driving me crazy (i have an infant also, & it was all too much.) now he loves his 'little bed', but is still close enough to come nurse! (ps i put enough foam in it- i'd put it under if he was an infant, but on top of the mattress- to make it level. raising the legs doesn't get rid of that infernal lip.) ps i wish i could find the link to my sheepskin site, it was the best! also, they don't like to sleep on their skins much, but like to lay & play.

suse


----------



## milkymama (Sep 13, 2002)

You can get really nice lambskins at Ikea.


----------



## goodcents (Dec 19, 2002)

Thanks for the help girls. Baby has been going in it more for naps now and we have even had some luck at night. I haevnt yet bought a lambskin but we put a really yummy thick fleece blanket which I think helps for warmth and mattress padding. This week we are going to a foam center so I can get over that lip thing - thanks for that idea SuzyBlue.

Warm affections!


----------



## LambQueen (Mar 20, 2003)

The AR website says to never leave the baby unattended in the cosleeper. Is this absolutely 100% true? What if baby is napping and you want to go into the other room? I know it's best to nap when baby naps, but what if this isn't always possible. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated! I'm thinking about getting one when baby #1 arrives.


----------



## goodcents (Dec 19, 2002)

RachelMolly,
I leave baby unattended when napping. She is on her back, with just a light blanket, and no big stuffed animals or toys around - just as she should be when sleeping in a crib.

Maybe I am not following the instructions to a T but I am sure other mommas do this too. AR's web site may just say that as a protection against a lawsuit if something were God forbid to happen to someone's babe. And your right it is not always possible to sleep when baby sleeps - sometimes believe it or not you are just not tired!

Best,


----------

